# Newscast theme



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if the ABC 7 Chicago newscast theme has a specific title? It is one of the best themes I have ever heard on local newscasts. I wonder how long they have used it.

I know ABC owned WPVI has used the same "Move Closer to Your World" theme since 1972 and is so popular with viewers, they complained when they tried to change it.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I think a bunch of newscasts use the same theme and graphics etc. Our ABC might be the same, not sure though. I like our NBCs theme more though it's called "the NBC collection"


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

BFG said:


> I think a bunch of newscasts use the same theme and graphics etc. Our ABC might be the same, not sure though. I like our NBCs theme more though it's called "the NBC collection"


WLS is the best of the ABC owned stations with their theme and graphics. I also like WPVI's Action News in Philadelphia. I know that WABC and KABC do not use the theme WLS in Chicago does. I'm not sure what KGO's ABC 7 in the Bay Area uses.

NBC 5 Chicago uses an NBC varation theme that's not bad.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

check this place out: http://www.southernmedia-nmsa.com/

has every station's theme archived!

The title they gave the current WLS theme is "First News"


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

KHOU's latest news theme is awful, I don't like it at all. I do like KRIV's previous theme.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

BFG said:


> check this place out: http://www.southernmedia-nmsa.com/
> 
> has every station's theme archived!
> 
> The title they gave the current WLS theme is "First News"


Thanks for the info. Seems like a good site.


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

WLS's main theme is Gari's News Series 2000 Plus; First News (with News Series 2000 Plus Signature) is used for their early morning news only. NS2000+ has been around for a while, and is based on NS2000, which is based on Lalo Schifrin's The Tar Sequence (from the movie Cool Hand Luke).

Make sense ;-)


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

compubit said:


> WLS's main theme is Gari's News Series 2000 Plus; First News (with News Series 2000 Plus Signature) is used for their early morning news only. NS2000+ has been around for a while, and is based on NS2000, which is based on Lalo Schifrin's The Tar Sequence (from the movie Cool Hand Luke).
> 
> Make sense ;-)


I'm glad WLS has continued using its signature theme. A lot of other stations used it in the 1990s but dropped the News Series 2000 Plus for others. I think its one thing that keeps viewers identifying with them and their still the #1 news in the Chicago area by a wide margin. I think it was in 1995, that WLS dropped the Eyewitness News title for "ABC 7 News"

WPVI's "Move Closer to Your World" is still very popular today. They have used it for 30 years and its still the #1 news in the Philadelphia market.


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Link said:


> WPVI's "Move Closer to Your World" is still very popular today. They have used it for 30 years and its still the #1 news in the Philadelphia market.


When I lived near Philly, I just loved the template WPVI used EVERY night:

[National story teaser 1], [National/regional Story teaser 2], "But the big story on Action News tonight is..." [usually a Local story].

Although it was a tragedy when their weatherman, Jim O'Brien, died in a sky diving accident, it was nice to get real weather forecasts and not "There's a Good Guy coming in that will bring us sunshine through Thursday, but come Friday, this Bad Guy will be moving in to bring us a rainy weekend. Back to you, Jim [Gardner.]"

But agreed, their opening theme was one of the coolest.


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

ramcm7 said:


> When I lived near Philly, I just loved the template WPVI used EVERY night:
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> But agreed, their opening theme was one of the coolest.


Here's how much "Move Closer To Your World" (the WPVI theme) means to Philly - WPVI had a new version of the same theme commisioned (more symphonic). It lasted only a couple of days at best...

I've also heard that the fans actually cheered at an Eagles game when a band played the theme at half-time.

Jim


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

One thing that can actually turn viewers off of a station's news is when they change their themes and graphics to something that is not appealing to viewers. Some stations change it so often in hopes of gaining viewers when they'd probably be better off leaving it alone and being consistent.

One thing I cannot stand is the announcer's voice for KNBC and WMAQ in Chicago. The same voice was also used for newscasts in my hometown a few years back and I never liked it.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

channel 6 in philly has uesd the same news theme for years they changed it once and people *****ed about it so they brought the news theme back


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> channel 6 in philly has uesd the same news theme for years they changed it once and people *****ed about it so they brought the news theme back


Yeah I remember in 1997 they changed the music variation a little to the "Move Closer to Your World" theme and after 5 days I think they went back to the traditional version. I always preferred it and the 6 Action News over WABC's Eyewitness News and their music.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

That SouthernMedia site just added a bunch of old themes to their site, check it out if one of the themes you wanted to hear was missing.


----------

